# Songs in C standard.



## Bound (Apr 19, 2008)

So I set my axe up for C standard to rip up some In Flames, but I need a lil variety. I know Arch Enemy tears it up in C alot. But what are some others you gents could recomend. Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Apr 19, 2008)

I think Between The Buried and Me tune to C. Either that or C#. Can't remember which.


----------



## stuh84 (Apr 19, 2008)

Michael said:


> I think Between The Buried and Me tune to C. Either that or C#. Can't remember which.



The track Alaska is in C#, so I assume a lot of their stuff (on that album at least) is in C#


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2008)

'As I Am' by Dream Theater.

Anything by Akercocke (IIRC).


----------



## shadowgenesis (Apr 19, 2008)

in addition to As I Am, Honor Thy Father and In The Name of God from Dream Theater's Train of Thought are in C standard tuning


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sword are either in C standard or drop C, but I play all their stuff in C standard. Supposedly Soilwork switched to C after Figure Number Five, I've never cared enough to try their stuff out.

Oh, and Into Eternity. All of their stuff is C.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2008)

Aren't Kyuss and Spiritual Beggars in C too?


----------



## Bound (Apr 19, 2008)

Cool, thanks a lot duders! I'll check the sword. I started in on 'As I Am' lol.. I don't think I'll ever get that solo, but the riffage is sick. 

I like soilworks B standard stuff, but I can just play that on teh 7.

Thanks again guys


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, Kyuss and Spiritual Beggars are both in C, although Spiritual Beggars do drop-A# on a few songs, "Young Man, Old Soul" coming to mind. Also, Dethklok.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 19, 2008)

all of suffacation's work is C Standard.


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Suffocation is in C#.


----------



## wes225 (Apr 19, 2008)

pardon miasma said:


> I'm pretty sure Suffocation is in C#.


bahhhhh


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 19, 2008)

Oh, shit, how did I forget? Hatesphere is in C on every song except the ones off of Ballet of the Brute, which are in B.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 19, 2008)

my curse, killswitch engage
and aesthetics of hate, by machine head is either in c or c#


----------



## budda (Apr 20, 2008)

learn some arch enemy, that should keep ya busy for a little while lol.

ravenous, have at 'er


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 20, 2008)

DETHKLOK.


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 20, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> my curse, killswitch engage
> and aesthetics of hate, by machine head is either in c or c#



My Curse is Drop C, and Aesthetics of Hate is C#+40 cents.


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

The Everlasting Gaze- Smashing Pumpkins.

I don't think it's what you're looking for, but an interesting song non the less.


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 20, 2008)

ZZ Top did a couple songs in C standard on one of the latest albums. With 8s. Billy Gibbons is the man.


----------



## Bound (Apr 20, 2008)

budda said:


> learn some arch enemy, that should keep ya busy for a little while lol.
> 
> ravenous, have at 'er



lol Mike Amott is a goddamn beast.


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2008)

Cold played in C standard.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 21, 2008)

Everything by Neuraxis.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 21, 2008)

'Bad Horsie' by Steve Vai


----------



## Jachop (Apr 21, 2008)

Suffocation's first album "Effigy of the forgotten" is in C (the stuff newer than that is C# though...).


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 21, 2008)

Thrashmanzac said:


> aesthetics of hate, by machine head is either in c or c#



Wasn't it in drop B tuned 40 cents sharp? I think there was just another thread about that.



Anthony said:


> The Everlasting Gaze- Smashing Pumpkins.
> 
> I don't think it's what you're looking for, but an interesting song non the less.



That song rocks and is fun to play!


----------



## Auyard (Apr 21, 2008)

Gorguts- at least From Wisdom to Hate not 100% sure about their other stuff.


----------



## pardon miasma (Apr 22, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Wasn't it in drop B tuned 40 cents sharp? I think there was just another thread about that.



No, they're tuned C# + 40 for that song. Wolves, too.


----------



## neroceasar (May 1, 2008)

THE BLACK DAHLIA MURDER tunes to c I believe.


----------



## kmanick (May 1, 2008)

doesn't Strapping Young Lad tune to C?


----------



## stuh84 (May 1, 2008)

kmanick said:


> doesn't Strapping Young Lad tune to C?



Not C standard, they tune C G C G C E, open C Major


----------



## Bound (May 2, 2008)

I was actually messing around with Dethkloks 'Briefcase Full of Guts"  It's a goody.


----------



## Blexican (May 2, 2008)

SuidAkrA.

EDIT:


----------

